# Probleme mit Jailkit



## f0rd42 (11. Juni 2009)

*SOLVED - Probleme mit Jailkit*

Hi

Jailkit funktioniert(e) prima, bis ich eine Änderung gemacht habe .....

Ich wollte, dass der User auch "SVN" nutzen kann, also habe ich in der /etc/jailkit/jk_init.init den folgenden Baustein eingefügt:


```
[svn]
comment = SVN
executables = /usr/bin/svn
includesections = netbasics
```
Danach habe ich den User neu erstellt und siehe da, ich kann svn Nutzen.

Aber, nun habe ich kein chroot mehr 
Mein home (pwd
/var/www/clients/client2/web1

was irgendwie nicht mehr so ist, wie vorher (user alpha): /home/alpha

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wo ich nachschauen kann?

Und: kann ich eigentlich auch eine app nur für einen spezifischen User freigeben, oder gibt es nur die allgemeinen Einstellungen?

Andre


----------



## f0rd42 (11. Juni 2009)

stupid me ..... sorry, man sollte auch chroot einschalten ....


----------



## f0rd42 (11. Juni 2009)

hmm, leider doch nicht.

Jailkit geht wieder (ging eigentlich immer), aber svn geht nicht: Command not found.

Muss ich neben dem Eintrag in der jk_init.init noch wo anders was machen? Hat ISPConfig seine eigene Conf dafür?

Andre


----------



## Till (11. Juni 2009)

Du musst das Programm zur Liste der jailed Programme in ispconfig in den Server Einstellungen auf der jailkit Reiterkarte hinzufügen.


----------



## f0rd42 (11. Juni 2009)

Hi Till

naja, /usr/bin/svn hatte ich zuerst hinzugefügt, was nicht funktioniert hatte. Daraufhin hatte ich mir die Scripte angesehenund bin auf die jk_ini.init gestoßen, wo die ganzen "Rahmenbedingungen" für die einzelnen Commands drin stehen .... was aber irgendwie auch nicht reicht ...

Andre


----------



## Till (12. Juni 2009)

ISPConfig nutzt aber nicht alles aus /etc/jailkit. Die Scripte die ISPConfig nutzt sind in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/ und wenn Du es noch detaillierter wissen möchtest musst Du halt mal ins jailkit plugin sehen.


----------

